# kit de puntas para destornilladores



## MVPXXL

Hello everybody I need help with this:
"Kit de puntas para destornilladores"
I refer to the blade of the screwdriver, what is the correct word blade or bit?
Is correct "Interchangeable screwdriver blades sets?
Thanks


----------



## martzp

Amigo, en este caso la palabra "blade" solo se usa para un tipo especifico de destornillador "Flat blade screw driver", es decir, "destornillador de punta plana".

Como tu estas hablando de un conjunto (kit, set) de puntas para destornillador, este conunto abarca diferentes tipos de puntas (bits), asi que la palabra "blade" para generalizar las diferentes puntas, No es correcta. Lo correcto seria :
"Interchangeable screwdriver bits set"


----------



## MVPXXL

Es decir que para referirse a puntas de destornillador en general se usa bits, igual que en brocas (drill bits), gracias me has ayudado mucho.


----------



## martzp

ASi es amigo y no solo para eso, Si estas familiarizado con el uso de herramientas en el taller, Tu debes saber que existen llaves Allen y llaves Torx de diferentes medidas. Pues bien esas llaves se usan en diferentes presentaciones, longitudes y en conjuntos con puntas intercambiables, de tal forma que se usa el termino :

Allen wrench bits
Torx wrench bits

de la misma forma que tu usaste Drill bits.

Saludos desde Chicago.


----------



## MVPXXL

Gracias! tu sí que eres un buen amigo.
Por cierto creo que eres mejicano (por lo que pone a la derecha de tu nombre) supongo que estarás trabajando en Chicago, quería preguntarte ¿qué significado tiene la palabra gallego en Méjico?, lo digo porque yo soy gallego y tengo pensado ir a Méjico de vacaciones, ¿es cierto que es como un insulto?


----------



## Perdido

No he oido "blade" en el contexto de un destornillador.  Diría es mas común decir "tip," como "flat-tip screwdriver" or "cross-tip screwdriver."  Pero en el caso de que se puede cambiar de puntos, como en tu pregunta (y solo en este caso) usaría "bits," como ha dicho martzp.


----------



## martzp

"Gallego" No es insulto, es un gentilicio que se usa en chistes sobre inmigrantes españoles.

En Mexico, la palabra usada para referirse a los Españoles en forma denostativa (herencia de la epoca de la colonia) es "Gachupin"

Yo se que es en Argentina, donde la pabara "gallego" se usa como termino derogatorio para referirse a los Ibericos.




MVPXXL said:


> Gracias! tu sí que eres un buen amigo.
> Por cierto creo que eres mejicano (por lo que pone a la derecha de tu nombre) supongo que estarás trabajando en Chicago, quería preguntarte ¿qué significado tiene la palabra gallego en Méjico?, lo digo porque yo soy gallego y tengo pensado ir a Méjico de vacaciones, ¿es cierto que es como un insulto?


----------



## martzp

Ya lo dije :

Flat blade screwdriver = destornillador de punta plana

phillips screwdriver = desarmador de cruz (No se dice cross-tip)




Perdido said:


> No he oido "blade" en el contexto de un destornillador. Diría es mas común decir "tip," como "flat-tip screwdriver" or "cross-tip screwdriver." Pero en el caso de que se puede cambiar de puntos, como en tu pregunta (y solo en este caso) usaría "bits," como ha dicho martzp.


----------



## Perdido

Claro que es mas común decir "Phillips screwdriver" or "Phillips-head screwdriver," pero pero *sí *se dice "crosstip screwdriver" también.  Mí punto era que decimos "tip" y no usamos "blade" cuando hablamos sobre la punta.


----------



## ORL

> Yo se que es en Argentina, donde la pabara "gallego" se usa como termino derogatorio para referirse a los Ibericos.


 
No, no es despectivo, que a despectivo te refieres. "Derogatory" es inglés, no castellano.
La palabra gallego en Argentina se usa para referirse a cualquier persona de orígen espanol, y por generalización, no por desprecio. La razón de esto es que la mayor parte de la inmigración que llegó de Espana era justamente originaria de Galicia. Eso hace que la ciudad de Buenos Aires sea la ciudad más grande de Galicia;-)
Cierto es que hay miles de chistes de gallegos, ya que se los reconoce como algo testarudos y algo duros de entendederas, pero no se los desprecia. Despreciarlos sería autodesprecio, no te parece?
Saludos


----------



## MVPXXL

Vale, me queda claro, aunque ayer vi la película "nueve reinas" y el protagonista, Ricardo Darín decía algo así como ¿qué pinta el gallego ese?, pero supongo que era por un contexto determinado, de todas formas en todos los`países se hacen chistes con alguna nacionalidad, en España se hacen con los portugueses y franceses, aunque bueno, he oído de todo, en todo caso mientras se mantenga el buen gusto hay que tomárselo con humor.
Un saludo.


----------

